# 3D Printing > 3D Printers (Hardware) >  Looking for the best future 3d printer for a beginner with a "bigger "budget

## kokciaks

Hello,Excited a bit about what 3d printers can create I know this is something I might like. I'm looking for the best printer that won't take up half my room. I think a resin printer is out because the printer will stand about 1m behind me.What I want to print:I mainly want to print some figures/ornaments that I can put LEDs in.https://www.printables.com/pl/model/...ixel-led-signI think I will have the most fun with that. However, I also want the printer to be versatile enough that I can create a more complex project at any time (keychain for example, or other diff things).Budget: My budget is about 1-3.5k euro/USD - depending on whether it will be worth it.In addition, I would like the printer to be "enclosed".I've read some forums and looked at youtube and I see that the strongly recommended printers are Prusa, and recently something that can be seen strongly on youtube is Bambu lab x1 carbon.I would like to ask for help in choosing! I really appreciate any help you can provide.

----------

